# mit welchem programm kann ich am besten Grafiken ausschneiden?



## Precog (17. August 2002)

hi,

kennt jemand ein gutes programm, i dem ich meine grafik
vom hintergrund trennen kann??
z.B. ich habe eine eierförmige form mit zacken
und will diese von ihrem hintergrund (weiß) trennen,
da ich sie auf einem schwarzen haben will!
womit geht das gut?
Photoshop? Freehand? Fireworks?

greetz und thx for antworten,
victork


----------



## foxx21 (17. August 2002)

also mit photoshop geht leicht


----------



## Precog (17. August 2002)

*aha...*

aaahhhaa,
gut zu wissen...
und wie??  

thx,
victork


----------



## foxx21 (18. August 2002)

naja wer  kann ist klar im vorteil suche einfach im forum nach *ausschneiden*


----------

